# Reburbish Olympus OM1?



## Willieboy (Jan 1, 2013)

I have an old Olympus OM1 that is in near perfect condition.  Over the years though, the foam material that, I guess is there to keep light out of the camera body, has deteriorated.  Can anybody suggest a company that can refurbish this camera for me?  Would Olympus be the obvious answer?

Second, is there an easy way to convert film images to digital images, without losing image quality?

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.aki-asahi.com/store/html/OM/light-seal/index.php

BTW, I had a pair of OM-1's years ago. Great camera's. If I remember correctly, the OM-1 was the last OM to be completely mechanical.


----------



## Willieboy (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 2, 2013)

Willieboy said:


> Thanks Rick.



No problem. I bought one of their kits to re-foam my RB. I never used it yet but it appears to be a very nice product. All the foam peices are lazor cut and very clean. Good luck. Like I said, if you want a completely mechanically camera, the OM-1 is a nice choice.


----------



## Willieboy (Jan 2, 2013)

I really don't know much about the camer except that the salesman said it was very rugged as it was made of metal instead of plastic.  Back in the day, I took very nice pictures with it.  It was so easy to use compared to the complexity of "automatic" DSLRs of today.  If I could convert my OM1 to a digital camera or buy a digital, manual camera, I'd do so in a NY minute.


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> http://www.aki-asahi.com/store/html/OM/light-seal/index.php
> 
> If I remember correctly, the OM-1 was the last OM to be completely mechanical.



The OM-3 and OM3Ti were also mechanical (apart from the meter).


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 2, 2013)

I stand corrected. It's been a LONG time.


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2013)

Clean OM3s are fairly rare today and still bring pretty good prices. A new-in-the-box OM-3Ti recently sold for $3500 on eBay.


----------

